# Headed to Pensacola/Santa Rosa Sound...advice?



## jeremyledford (Jun 1, 2016)

I've rented a house the first week of July near the portofino. I'm taking my duck boat and hoping to fish the flats for reds and trout. Will try the dock lights at night, also. On navionics and google images the docks look real shallow. Any chances of catching some decent specks while it's that hot out there under the lights? 

I've caught fish around the portifino before... but does anybody have any tips? The Big Sabine area looks good as well. 

Will also look into some flounder gigging as well.

Also, anybody know where to look once it heats up? Have heard of an area called the "potholes" but I can't find coordinates online.

Thanks to anyone that can offer info. Feel free to send me a PM, I'm a fisherman that knows how to keep my mouth shut.
Good luck out there.
Jeremy


----------



## Beehaw (Jun 1, 2016)

Try this site

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 2, 2016)

Beehaw said:


> Try this site
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/



Thanks a lot for the info. I've learned a lot from them and have been a member of the site for many years. I've kayak fished with several members of that site out to a few miles out on the gulf side. GON is my home just checkin if any of the guys here have some info that say a local from fla might not as easily share! 

Not asking for secrets here. Just general stuff. Going offshore for snapper and scamp one day but want to fool around inshore on my boat. 
Thanks again.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 3, 2016)

*281*

fish the 281 toll bridge, plenty of BIG trout. And any dock lights you can find at night. Soft plastics, gulp and the such. Live shrimp....live pinfish don't do the trick for me.

s&r


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 3, 2016)

spurrs and racks said:


> fish the 281 toll bridge, plenty of BIG trout. And any dock lights you can find at night. Soft plastics, gulp and the such. Live shrimp....live pinfish don't do the trick for me.
> 
> s&r



Very good info. Much appreciated!! Do you know a general depth for the dock lights? I caught some last year but they were dinks but I could only find docks that were about 4ft deep.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 3, 2016)

*it's a...........*

seek and find type deal. However, I have caught good trout in less than 4 ft of water. 

At Navarre beach the beach renewal is going on. Lots of Yaks putting in at the park and fishing around the pipes and markers. They are catching something.

s&r


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 3, 2016)

I have too buddy just never in July. I'm always down that way the first week of June and water temp is gonna be blazing that 1st week of July. Thanks for the Intel I'll check it out!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 30, 2016)

Bump. Headed down Sunday!


----------

